# Some urban car park photos



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Gave the car a good clean and decided to get some proper photos of it.

Took it to a car park in the city center that has quite an urban look to it.

enjoy :driver:























































had to get a photo of the water beads


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

any thoughts?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Liking them! Try some distance shots next time maybe? 

One thing I did notice though....car needs slammed! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

First and third photos look good, maybe with some better lighting in the third to highlight the car more, but the 'urban' backgroung contrasts well with the car.

Chris.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I like them Scott but apart from No1 they suffer from a lack of light. Thats Denburn carpark right? As there is no natural light in there then in situations like that the shots really benefit from taking your own light, even in the form of off camera flash. Best way to show this is if you have a look at a pic I have borrowed from Loafy (member on here and regular mag contributor) who shot in there way back and in this pic you can see his lighting:









The end result is a more balanced exsposure as you can see here









Props go to the Loafster for showing us his working in the above piccies!

If you have a tripod you could try leaving the shutter open for a bit longer and doing a bit of painting by light to light up the darker parts of the car such as the lowers / underneath by the sills.

Sometimes its worth leaving the shutter open a bit longer as the magazine guys like it! (one of mine from PVW):









Keep at it mate, worth getting a bit more light in there and looking at well lit car pics and seeing what makes them tick.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Liking them! Try some distance shots next time maybe?
> 
> One thing I did notice though....car needs slammed! :thumb:


Cheers!

Hmm... lowering it would just make my life a stress (speedbumps, etc)

--

Dubnut71 , thanks for your very detailed feedback, exactly what i was looking for! 

Your right... it is the Denburn. :thumb:

I dont really have any lighting equipment so ill take the tripod next time and see what i can do.

Havnt had my DSLR long so still learning. :newbie:

--

Cheers Chris... as above i need to learn more about lighting and try different ways of capturing it!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Had another go at some pics... took the tripod with me this time, concentrated a lot more on the lighting this time!

Try and get them edited and up tomorrow


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Good effort Scott, I like them.

Love the urban theme.

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I like them Scott but apart from No1 they suffer from a lack of light. Thats Denburn carpark right? As there is no natural light in there then in situations like that the shots really benefit from taking your own light, even in the form of off camera flash. Best way to show this is if you have a look at a pic I have borrowed from Loafy (member on here and regular mag contributor) who shot in there way back and in this pic you can see his lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics are ing savage quality mate :thumb:

That one in the mag is superb


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks KKM 

Heres my effort from yesterday... Used the tripod this time!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Your pics are ing savage quality mate :thumb:
> 
> That one in the mag is superb


 Cheers James, in fairness the white golf pics are not mine but the ones PVW ran for 11 months are:wave: any time you want some pics taking just give me a shout.



scottgm said:


> Thanks KKM
> 
> Heres my effort from yesterday... Used the tripod this time!


And you see the difference? they are 100 times better mate :thumb: The ability to leave the shutter open for longer really does allow you to make the maximum use of the small amount of light that is in there.
Brilliant stuff, you asked for advice, took it on board and used it and there's your result on the screen, you must be chuffed!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

some nice pics there scott:thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Yup  Thanks again Dubnut!

Gonna start using the tripod a lot more!

--

Anyone know any other good shooting locations in or around Aberdeen where i can get some more snaps of my wagon ??


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Stunning difference!

Me and the Aberdeen Mini Club are going there soonish for a photoshoot. Random scatters galore!


----------

